# Wilt Chamberlain sculpture to be revealed Monday..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> A memorial sculpture of Wilt Chamberlain will be unveiled at 4 p.m. on Monday at the Wachovia Center.
> 
> Created by world-renowned sculptor Omri Amrany, the statue was commissioned by the Wilt Chamberlain Memorial Fund and will be the first commemorative statue outside of the Center.
> 
> The statue stands 18-feet and weighs close to three tons. A quote at the base of Wilt's statue reads: "The worth of a man is measured by the size of his heart."


LINK 

Wow, was I sleeping under a rock or something, I hadn't even heard that they were doing this. Now that I hear about it, I can't wait to see what it looks like.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, Wilt deserves this I guess for what he's done for basketball and for Philly basketball. His stats will keep people in awe for generations to but so will he contributions to the game.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

I wanted to get down to this today, however I didnt know the exact details or time. 

I was going to wear my Overbrook High School Wilt, to commerate his accomplishments.

R.I.P. Wilt. We miss you and you will always be remembered!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Jackie Joyner-Kersee, a fixture in the track and field record books, took time out of her schedule yesterday to fly to Philadelphia and honor the memory of Wilt Chamberlain, thanking him for the way his generosity accelerated her path to success in her sport.
> 
> Mike Bantom traveled from his office at NBA headquarters in New York to remember Chamberlain as the man who presented him with the Wilt Chamberlain Award at a Sonny Hill League function and still remembered Bantom's momentous day 25 years later.
> 
> ...












LINK (reg. req.)


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> THE STATUE unveiled yesterday outside the Wachovia Center is made of two Wilts, one with the other on his back.
> 
> Two Wilts. And five hands.
> 
> ...


LINK 

Like the previous one I linked, it's a great article. It's just a shame we had to wait for a moment such as this to hear more about some of the great things Wilt did.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Like Bird & Magic, and Stockton to Malone, I always say, Russell & Chamberlain.

Wilt was something to see, as was Russell. Knowing the friends they were, I can bet Russell was thrilled when he heard about that great statue of his buddy.

Wilt, like some other of the 50 greatest is/was so much more than an NBA player. His middle name should have been "compassionate".


----------

